# Going from 3 meals to 2



## dghubbard06 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Long time reader, first time posting on the forum. 

I read thread after thread for hours before we decided to buy our little V, Stella. It has been very helpful - thanks all. She is now 5 months and we've had her for 11 weeks. She is doing very well with us, rarely has an accident, eats well, plays well with people and other dogs. Her teeth are pushing through and are almost as long as her puppy teeth, hopefully those little needles will fall out soon, I imagine that mouth is painful, but thats a whole different topic....

My wife and I both work during the day and I have someone come over during midday and feed/walk Stella. At what age should we move from 3 meals a day to 2? I was thinking that we would start by feeding her later in the morning before we leave for work and then earlier in the afternoon when we return, but just don't know when to start!

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi DgHubbard,

There are plenty of different suggestions on when to switch from 3 to 2 meals, I'm sure people will add on when they switched as well.

We reduced to 2 meals per day when Darwin turned 4 months, as recommended by his breeder. We didn't have any problems with the switch either. (He normally gets fed between 7am and 9am for breakfast and 4 and 6pm for dinner).


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I think we cut Chester's meals down from 3 to 2 about 3-4 months old. 

We didn't really notice any difference with him. We now walk him about 7:30 and then he eats about 8:30-9am then in the evening about 7pm. 

If we are training etc during the day he will get some treats then like a little snack 

It was useful going down to 2 meals as I didn't need someone to come in at lunch and could just adjust the dog walker to the appropriate times twice a day. Also if we were out for the day it meant we didn't need to rush back to feed him!


----------

